# Electronics and Telecommunication vs Computer Science:



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi guys, as you know these are both good branches but I am confused about which one to go for.
What are the differences in them? I mean what will be their general scope. And what ME/MTECH can I do after selecting any one of these?
Thank you very much.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on what you like. 

Resistors, IC, robots and other hardware stuff? -> ETRX or EXTC
Programing, and sofware stuff? -> COMPS

ETRX has a robotics course which is also cool if you are interested in Industrial automation and robotics. 


Both have very good scope for furthur studies.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 6, 2009)

shaunak said:


> Depends on what you like.
> 
> Resistors, IC, robots and other hardware stuff? -> ETRX or EXTC
> Programing, and sofware stuff? -> COMPS
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I guess you are doing one of these, so it would be great if you could tell the names of the subjects generally included.
Also if I am like BE in EXTC or CSE, what options do I have for ME?
Thanks.


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

If you do a BE in EXTC, research fields like sensors, transmission and broadcasting, microwave broadcast (upcoming field) open up. I know a guy from EXTC who took up underwater sensors at the Phd Level.

In CSE, you have stuff like parallel processing, embeded computing, performance computing, simulation and modeling etc open up.

In ETRX, some exiting fields are fold-able circuits, VLSI design & manufacturing, power electronics, embedded systems, etc.

Note: ETRX and EXTC are largely interchangeable.


============
AND to help you choose between ETRX/EXTC and CSE in short:
What gets you more excited? Phenom II or windows 7


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 6, 2009)

go for ECE or EEE or CSE ..all are good..........


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Apr 6, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong>
EXTC: designing electronic system for communication (but still working on a computer)
CSE: All about coding


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup. You might like to get a grounding on "embeded systems" www.instructables.com/id/Ghetto-Programming:-Getting-started-with-AVR-micro/ or low level programing. But this is only a small aspect of electronics. 
Circuit design and digital circuits also play a huge part www.discovercircuits.com
Basically, the bare-bone basic transistor level of computing.

In contrast CS will deal exclusivly with High level programming.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 17, 2009)

I am interested in designing electronic devices like ipod, etc. So which BE should i be doing.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 17, 2009)

^ ^ ^
ECE outside India.

Or at least get into IITs/BITS type of colleges for that.


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, for your info, IIT and BITS( except the newly opened HYD campus) dont have ECE.

NIT - Trichy has one of the best ECE departments in the country, so try for that.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 26, 2009)

To cut short the story, i wil focus on job prospects.
For computer science, all jobs are in private sector..and if IT industry recovers  then this branch has even brighter future.

Talking abt ECE, My experience says only a handful institute in india is actually capable of offering a course that can employ you in electronics industry. if you call ECE a language, then indian ECE engineer can't communicate with western counterparts.

however, job prospects are growing in india. Many Electronics firms are setting up their design centres in india. However, they carry out only software design works. There is as such no hardware prospects in india as of now..very few.
But ECE has an edge over CS, if you can manage a score over 60% and in some cases 70%, and you have good basics, then you can be employed in govt sectors. There are many jobs in PSUs and its growing YoY.

Waise, which institute are you talking abt?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


╬Switch╬ said:


> Correct me if I am wrong>
> EXTC: designing electronic system for communication (but still working on a computer)
> CSE: All about coding


It happens only in India Mera Bharat Mahan

Actually BE  in ECE includes various topics covered in this domain, Some of them are:
*circuit basics
*study of various devices like amplifier, MOSFET, BJt ,.......,Opamp, Power electronics.
*Control system
*digital
*some good maths, you got to love maths..if not..what are you doing in this course?
*Analog, Digital communication.
*microcontrollers,Microprocessors
programming: C, assemble level language(To program Microcontroller and Microprocessor)
*signal processing(uses maths...)
*mechatronics(mechanical +electronics)
*etc....


So, if you expect to be a hunk in any of the field after doing BE, you are probably expecting too much. Most of Indian instotutes are not enquipped to teach u so. and niether have ur future teachers have ever done so in their education (I am not talking abt elites) TO gain expertise in designing (as one busst above mentioned) one needs to do masters in electronics.

So..those aspiring for Electronics..
To take this course, you have few prequisites:
* Love Maths
* Be ready to chase elctrons, though u can't see it.

For those who want to design xyz in electronics, my advice is..please first get in to an institute and then discuss it.. i will be more than willing to share my experiences...but first thing first..


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> To cut short the story, i wil focus on job prospects.
> For computer science, all jobs are in private sector..and if IT industry recovers  then this branch has even brighter future.
> 
> Talking abt ECE, My experience says only a handful institute in india is actually capable of offering a course that can employ you in electronics industry. if you call ECE a language, then indian ECE engineer can't communicate with western counterparts.
> ...


electronics ke liye maths???? i hope u mean, only the basics, of topics like complex nos, vectors, matrix,etc. 

plz elaborate, kitna maths chaahiye??? coz maths se mera fatke haat me aa jata hai!  but i love physics, and also following IT hardware since 2004. (currently in 1st yr ece)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw - aap to ranchi ke ho na??? (if i remember correctly) BIT ka ece kaisa hai???


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 26, 2009)

Electronics basically deals with frequency domain analysis of signals.
So,as you have mentioned, you are in 1st Year ECE..in 2nd year you will learn some new mathematical theories like Fourier, Laplace,etc
These theries require a sound concept of complex no, integration, Differentiation,vectors,matrix.in short whatever maths you read in first year. So maths is going no where... 

Also, i am indeed from ranchi, but how do you know?
BIT has good ECE. I have seen their labs..its good.

So, what are you doing exactly? In first Year, or soon to be going in college?


----------



## confused (Apr 26, 2009)

well you had posted in some thread about that.
i am in 1st yr currently. (location update nahi kiya)


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 27, 2009)

and your branch? ECE? Which clg?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 27, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I am interested in designing electronic devices like ipod, etc. So which BE should i be doing.





confused said:


> electronics ke liye maths???? i hope u mean, only the basics, of topics like complex nos, vectors, matrix,etc.
> 
> plz elaborate, kitna maths chaahiye??? coz maths se mera fatke haat me aa jata hai!  but i love physics, and also following IT hardware since 2004. (currently in 1st yr ece)
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



If you wanna 'design' iPods, then it doesn't matter which course you take at the Bachelor's level. You can either take ECE or CS and then take up Embedded Systems at the master's level. With just a Bachelors degree you will not be allowed even to wander near the 'ipod design' team 

CS side has plenty of jobs, in India as well as abroad; thats what I've personally experienced. My area of specialization is Computer Architecture which is like a cross between ECE and CS. Jobs/internships are very less in this area. If job is your main focus close your eyes and opt for CS.

Yes, these branches (esp. ECE) will require a lot of mathematics (trigonometry, calculus, vectors, matrices, 3d geometry etc.), algorithms. On a higher level these branches all merge and to get into a field that you mention just a bachelors is not sufficient. You can take up CS now (you also require to do some independent study in the field of electronics) and then you can do your Masters in Embedded Systems.

In the field you mention, you will need to haf sufficient knowledge of C, Digital Electronics, Computer Organization, Mathematics among others.


----------



## confused (Apr 27, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> and your branch? ECE? Which clg?


1st yr ece at BIT. eagerly awaiting the start of ece subjects (2nd yr).... 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


infra_red_dude said:


> If you wanna 'design' iPods, then it doesn't matter which course you take at the Bachelor's level. You can either take ECE or CS and then take up Embedded Systems at the master's level. With just a Bachelors degree you will not be allowed even to wander near the 'ipod design' team
> 
> CS side has plenty of jobs, in India as well as abroad; thats what I've personally experienced. My area of specialization is Computer Architecture which is like a cross between ECE and CS. Jobs/internships are very less in this area. If job is your main focus close your eyes and opt for CS.
> 
> ...


btw what gpa is considered above avg?? coz really finding it hard to score in 1sy yr. (mugging up isnt my cup of tea)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 27, 2009)

confused said:


> 1st yr ece at BIT. eagerly awaiting the start of ece subjects (2nd yr)....
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> btw what gpa is considered above avg?? coz really finding it hard to score in 1sy yr. (mugging up isnt my cup of tea)


I haf no idea how you guys compare, but here average+ is 3.00+/4.00.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 27, 2009)

> Yes, these branches (esp. ECE) will require a lot of mathematics (trigonometry, calculus, vectors, matrices, 3d geometry etc.), algorithms. On a higher level these branches all merge and to get into a field that you mention just a bachelors is not sufficient. You can take up CS now (you also require to do some independent study in the field of electronics) and then you can do your Masters in Embedded Systems.



The only problem is once u spend 4 years w/o serious maths (means u r in CS) , u will hate even a tinka of serious maths.
My CS frnds expeience the same stuff..they even dont like traditional subs like Microprocessors, even though it just uses binary arithmetics..


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 6, 2009)

if you have a good rank and good college then take Computer science and then your 2nd choice should be Electronics and communication


----------

